# Me



## chris hill (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi im chris and 15 years old. i have been interested in insects since i was 7 and started keeping my first insect which was an indian stick insect when i was 9 :lol: . i live in scotland and i have kept scorpions, tarantulas,milipedes,mantids, and phasmids.

iam keeping only mantids and phasmids at the mo as we just moved house and needed to make space etc.

i will hopefully get to know some of you insect lovers soon.  

cheers, chris


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome. You have come to the right place.


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Yo


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome, Chris!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

Sup, im 15 too!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2007)

hI CHRIS HILL, SEEMS like I just wrote this name, Oh I did. I am 15 times 3 plus some, how do u like your new house?


----------



## chris hill (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone.. yes i do like my new house and im just setting up my new tanks. the mantids i have are 3 adult ghosts, 1 chinese, 1 orchid and soon some flower mantids. its a start :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Chris, welcome to the forum! You should get some of your mantis photos up in the photo forum


----------

